# Cricket Stadium - Dubai Sports City, anyone been?



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it liscensed?

Enquiring minds would like to know before committing to a one day international between Sri Lanka and Pak!


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

More importantly for the England test matches next year!


----------

